# ICP vortex GDT6117RP card



## kmelton (Sep 21, 2011)

Our unix server failed to restart after we did a monthly "hard shutdown". We replaced the control card in the motherboard with a card from another machine. The system would then pull up but we could not access any information. I need to find this SCSI board. Apparently, I HAVE to have this one. 

We are running 13 year old software on our Unix Server. Our software provider (who also wants to sell us a complete new system) said we needed the exact card for the system to work .

I am now looking at at updating to a complete new system but need to get this system up until I make a decision.

The motherboard is an ASUS P2L97

The card information is : ICP vortex GDT6117RP

Any help is appreciated


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 21, 2011)

Reference: http://www.adaptec.com/icp-vortex/en-us/_common/eol/32_33pci_scsiraidcontroller.htm

Appears that Adaptec has been bought out.  Here's a current controller: http://www.adaptec.com/en-us/products/controllers/hardware/scsi/entry/asc-29320alp-r/
There's an email address and 800 number there, which is worth a try.

Was this set up in a RAID config?  If not, the drive should be readable with another controller.  If it was RAID, maybe another Adaptec GDT controller would be compatible.  Not that they're easy to find, this stuff is very old.


----------

